# Internet unter Windows 7 plötzlich extremst langsam



## Sanctum (7. Januar 2014)

*Internet unter Windows 7 plötzlich extremst langsam*

Guten Abend,
Mein Problem ist folgendes: Seit ca. 8 Tagen läuft mein Internet unter Windows 7 sehr langsam. Von den stabilen 450-600 kbyte der 16k Leitung und einem vernünftigem Ping kann ich nur noch sehr selten Gebrauch machen. Der Ping steigt nun fast konstant auf 650 oder höher(Auch auf Teamspeak) und selbst Youtube oder andere Seiten öffnen sich nichtmehr oder bauen sich sehr lange auf. Die Benutzung des Internets kann ich somit also vergessen.Der Cmputer verliert auch oft die Verbindung zum Internet komplett. Die Treiber der Wlan-Karte sind selbstredend alle aktuell.
Nun kommt aber der Clou-Der Pc meines Bruders benutzt das gleiche Windows und dort funktioniert Wlan und LAN einwandfrei (Ja ich habe beides getestet auch wenn Lan nur über den Repeater geht,also Kabel in den Repeater): Auch zahlreiche Android und IOS Geräte haben meist recht gutes Internet. Speedtests errreichen auf diesen Geräten die bekannten 500 kbyte. Ich hab auch mal was angetracert um den Ping auf die Spur zu kommen aber ich verstehe nichts, ausser den Ping zum Router, der ja ok zu sein scheint(Bild im Anhang).

Da es nur bei meinem Computer vorkommt wundere ich mich natürlich ob ich irgendwelche Programme haben könnte, die meinen Computer ausbremsen(Programme und Funktionen sind nur windowseigene oder selbstiNstallierte Programme)? Ich hoffe es hat wer eine Idee^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Sanctum


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internet unter Windows 7 plötzlich extremst langsam*

Versuche mal die Systemwiederherstellung, nimm einen Punkt wo noch alles funktioniert hat.
Dabei werden keine Persönlichen Daten gelöscht, Windows macht mindestens einmal im Monat so einen Punkt bei den Updates.

Schon einen Vollständigen Virenscann gemacht ? (am besten außerhalb von Windows)


----------



## Sanctum (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internet unter Windows 7 plötzlich extremst langsam*

Im Moment läuft zunächst der Virentest und wenn diese keine Erfolg bringt, dann muss ich wohl wiederherstellen... Das letzt Update ist vom 5.01.14 und der letzte mögliche Punkt vom 4.01.14... Wenn ich mich nicht total vertan habe von der Zeitangabe dann sollte das nichts bringen aber da eh nichts wichtiges installiert wurde werde ich es ausprobieren. Danke schonmal


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internet unter Windows 7 plötzlich extremst langsam*

Am besten du suchst nach Schädlingen, indem du eine Rettungs CD nimmst, damit wird alles am gründlichsten abgesucht, zb damit, hat die beste Erkennungsrate : Kaspersky Rescue Disk - Download - CHIP ... funktioniert auch via USB Stick.
Wenn du bei der Systemwiederherstellung den Hacken bei "Weitere Systemwiederherstellungspunkte anzeigen" wählst, müssten sofort weitere Punkte angezeigt werden.


----------



## Sanctum (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internet unter Windows 7 plötzlich extremst langsam*

Nach der Wiederherstellung kann man das mit dem Programm ja auch versuchen, falls es nicht geklappt hat.
Das mit dem Haken war schon klar aber das war wohl das älteste... komischerweise

edit- Das hier ist das was ich damit meine auf einmal ist die Leitung so frei wie nie und danach ist das Internet wieder praktisch nicht existent. Hab den test gerade gemacht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominicus1165 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Internet unter Windows 7 plötzlich extremst langsam*

1. Eine 16k Leitung sollte einen download von 2Mb haben und nicht 600kb=>16000kbit/8=2000kbyte=2mb und nicht 600kb. 1,6mb wären vertretbar aber nicht 600kb
2. Überprüf, ob im taskmanager irgendein programm die leitung auslastet. (Pando Media Booster zum Beispiel, welcher mit LoL mitinstalliert wird, saugt gerne mal bis zu 60% des Maximums und sollte deinstalliert werden.)
3. Vielleicht einfach mal den PC neu aufsetzen, da womöglich irgendwo defekte Dateien sind, die hier Fehler beeinflussen.
4. Jemand im Netz saugt wie Hölle und der Rest des Hauses wird somit unterdrückt, was ja eigentlich nur temporär ist.

Das wären meine Ideen


----------

